# Emersed growth just for fun.....



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

So I had a tank come open a couple of weeks ago due to a loss of an old fish of mine passing away. So I though I would play around with the idea of doing an emersed tank so to speak. I guess its not the traditional way of doing it but is been working so I haven't changed it. The substrate is just MGOCPM.

































































These pics were just taken a few mins ago after I mist the tank. I usually do soo about once every couple of days now. I was doing it every day but since have stopped due to staying wetter then *I* thought it needed to be. My question is I know some ppl spray fertilizers in these types of setups. I was told to use Miracle-Gro 100052 Liquid Houseplant Food and mix it into my spray bottle I use to mist with. Any thoughts on that? Everything in this tank has done really well by my standards. Nothing has died in other words lol. Though my C. Pontederiifolia hasn't seemed to do much of anything! It hasn't melted but it hasn't shown any growth whatsoever! Is there something I can do to help this??


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

I did the same thing with my 12x12 cube, using mg potting soil, some driftwood with moss on it rocks, I love it's become one of my favorite tanks. Good job, tank looks great.


----------



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

denske said:


> I did the same thing with my 12x12 cube, using mg potting soil, some driftwood with moss on it rocks, I love it's become one of my favorite tanks. Good job, tank looks great.


Thank you!

I went ahead and bought that fertilizer and used put the amount that it said to into my water bottle I use to mist with. I have used it once will use it again today too see what happens.


----------



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

Side view of the tank,


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like it is doing well.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Boredomb, The Anubias should be Anubias barteri ‘Coffeefolia’ right? It grow very well in your setup. I have grow some Anubias barteri ‘Coffeefolia’ emmerse also. They are beautiful and will want to try to get it grow bigger as mine is not big.

By the way what soil you use. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

ts168 said:


> Hi Boredomb, The Anubias should be Anubias barteri 'Coffeefolia' right? It grow very well in your setup. I have grow some Anubias barteri 'Coffeefolia' emmerse also. They are beautiful and will want to try to get it grow bigger as mine is not big.
> 
> By the way what soil you use. Thanks for sharing.


Yes the on the right is Coffeefolia. It is a pretty plant and I have and it for awhile but this is the first time the plant has been emersed for me anyways. The soil is miracle grow organic potting mix.


----------



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

Well its been a couple of months now and I actually forgot I started this thread but here is how the tank looks like now. These pics are a lil old but the tank still looks the same.







This has been by far the easiest setups I have ever had. I really don't do much at all it it other then trim some of the plants once in a blue moon and spray them once a day with some water.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice looking tub!

You can actually get it so that you don't have to mist at all. I've had dozens of tubs where the plants don't get misted and they grow beautifully. In fact, they require virtually no care at all since they are on a light timer.


----------



## Boredomb (Nov 22, 2011)

Zapins said:


> Very nice looking tub!
> 
> You can actually get it so that you don't have to mist at all. I've had dozens of tubs where the plants don't get misted and they grow beautifully. In fact, they require virtually no care at all since they are on a light timer.


Thank you!

Well I use to skip spraying them a couple of days a week that turned into skipping some weeks that lead to my taller hygro sunset wilting cause it was too close to the light. The rest of the plants were fine. So I went back to spraying daily. Tho I still from time to time forget to every day. Some of that might be from a lack of a set time the lights are on during the day. I have yet to get a timer for this set of lights. LoL maybe one day I will actually remember and get one.


----------

